# What does Bob Roll do for a living?



## ajoc_prez (Jul 14, 2004)

OK, so I know he commentates for the TDF, but what else does he do? Anybody know? Did he make enuf from his cycling career to kick back and relax like Lance?


----------



## Under ACrookedSky (Nov 8, 2005)

He herds cattle on his bike and wrestles bears for fun.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

he writes articles in road bike action. probably has som other side projects


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

He's the John Madden of racing! a celebrity! rides a pretty good mtb race as well.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

ajoc_prez said:


> OK, so I know he commentates for the TDF, but what else does he do? Anybody know? Did he make enuf from his cycling career to kick back and relax like Lance?


I can't imagine given the level he achieved and when he was racing that he made even all that good of an income at the time. I imagine he's made his living as a journalist and commentator for the last decade or so.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

He's Bob Roll. That's what he does for a living.


----------



## dirtgurl (Dec 1, 2007)

mohair_chair said:


> He's Bob Roll. That's what he does for a living.


Saw an interview a while back with k.d. lang where she mentioned that it kinda sucks when you're famous, but don't really make that much money. I wonder if that's not the situation Bob Roll is in?


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

He's an <a href="http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/search-handle-url/002-1330285-7994423?%5Fencoding=UTF8&search-type=ss&index=books&field-author=Bob%20Roll">author</a> in addition to what's already been covered. where's he living now, wyoming? housing's got to be cheap out there. probably just works when he needs the $ or when there's a bike race in France he wants to see.


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

Bob's got no worries... He's a loved/hated figure in American Cycling...
Even if he's dirt poor... He can show to ANY group ride in the country and get a free meal and a place to crash for the night.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I bet the summer gig with OLN covers his roof and beans for most of the year. He also does speaking engagements, probably doesn't make a lot from those but it covers expenses + a little income. Add on some writing and random endorsements, I bet he makes a comfy living, better than working in a bike shop but not quite as nice as our boy Lance. 

OTOH, I've seen that Phil Ligget is a multi-millionaire now, so maybe Bob's doing well also.


----------



## ajoc_prez (Jul 14, 2004)

Looks like he does commercials too... http://www.bobinthebuff.com/


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

Sprocket - Matt said:


> Bob's got no worries... He's a loved/hated figure in American Cycling...
> Even if he's dirt poor... He can show to ANY group ride in the country and get a free meal and a place to crash for the night.



what's this? who hates Bobke? and why?


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

blackhat said:


> what's this? who hates Bobke? and why?


Look up the link in the previous post "Bob in the Buff"
you'll quickly understand that it's a fairly warranted hate, but all in fun.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

ajoc_prez said:


> OK, so I know he commentates for the TDF, but what else does he do? Anybody know? Did he make enuf from his cycling career to kick back and relax like Lance?


He's a consultant.



He goes around and teaches people every SINGLE way to murder the French language.


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*Speaking of language*

He goes around and teaches people every SINGLE way to murder the French language.[/QUOTE]

It's funny you mention that. My wife is extremely pissed that it seems Bobke has learned how to pronounce names, places, and landmarks in France. I don't know if it was part of a Vs. agreement that allows him to do commentary for the full night show, but he sure seems to have improved his language skills.

I haven't heard "Tour day France" one time this year. Come to think of it, I'm kinda angry that he doesn't screw it up; it's part of his personality.

-Smarty


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

smartyiak said:


> He goes around and teaches people every SINGLE way to murder the French language.


It's funny you mention that. My wife is extremely pissed that it seems Bobke has learned how to pronounce names, places, and landmarks in France. I don't know if it was part of a Vs. agreement that allows him to do commentary for the full night show, but he sure seems to have improved his language skills.

I haven't heard "Tour day France" one time this year. Come to think of it, I'm kinda angry that he doesn't screw it up; it's part of his personality.

-Smarty[/QUOTE]

He's pretty good in Dutch/Flemish, and French as well. I'm betting he was able to pronounce all those place names pretty well before most other Americans had even heard of them.

I did do a double take when I caught the primetime coverage the other night and heard "tour duh frahnce" come out of his mouth. You're right; it's like KISS without the makeup.


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*That's what bothers me*

I was only kiding about the grammar improvement. I always knew (assumed) that he could pronounce French correctly and used his "bobkeisms" on purpose. It seemed like it was his way of taking a stab at the "seriousness" of bike racing. (I mean it is bike racing after all). 

It was part of his personality and I always snickered a little when he said things like Tour day France.

-Smarty


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

He lives in Durango, has written 2 or 3 books and other than the July gig, gets paid for personal appearances,i.e. store openings and such.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Writing 2 or 3 obscure books really doesn't pay the bills.

/wish he would write more books.



Mootsie said:


> He lives in Durango, has written 2 or 3 books and other than the July gig, gets paid for personal appearances,i.e. store openings and such.


----------



## ajoc_prez (Jul 14, 2004)

Mootsie said:


> He lives in Durango, has written 2 or 3 books and other than the July gig, gets paid for personal appearances,i.e. store openings and such.


Damn, I'd heard Durango is quite the expensive mountain town.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

He has a storeroom filled with twinkies and ho-ho's he horded from his 7-11 days.


----------



## breakaway (Jun 15, 2008)

wadda ya mean???? Bob Roll's french is perfect...

Heres proof of such...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXgOu9yhnCk

He's kinda like america's best bum. He strolls around streets crashing into back yard bbq's and raiding yard sales.
Watch some of the youtube vids of him. Some are funny

Overall I think his language skills, especially his english will improve if he bloody well go and get that gap fixed in his teeth

Also back in the 'dey' when he was racing there was a US periodical that did a page article on him with a illustration. This was that illustration


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

I have a hunch his French is much better when he's in his favorite French bistro than while on the air.


----------



## Chili Fries (Jul 4, 2008)

He sells weed.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

He's Bob Roll for a living. People pay lots of $$ for that. 

You can even hire him to take a crap in your French neighbor's front yard. 

I <3 Bobke


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Andrea138 said:


> He's Bob Roll for a living. People pay lots of $$ for that.
> 
> You can even hire him to take a crap in your French neighbor's front yard.
> 
> I <3 Bobke


Can you really? I could make use of his services...his poodle always poops in my lawn. Time for payback.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Here he is helping my favorite LBS celebrate their expansion. He and Greg Lemond showed up.

http://bikebarn.com/page.cfm?PageID=732

Hit some of the lower pics and you'll see he had a mean beard goin.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Anyone have links to the older (not sure if it's Vs or OLN) commercials where they try to teach him not to say "DAY France" or the one where he's on the trainer in all pink?


----------



## givemefive (Jul 27, 2007)

Bob Roll also did the Tour of California this year. I"m sure he does other things too.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Boobka does Neil Young impersonations down at the local karaoke bar for free beer 'n wings every Thursday night.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Mike T. said:


> Boobka does Neil Young impersonations down at the local karaoke bar for free beer 'n wings every Thursday night.


There's this guy that plays live every night in Vail, Colorado at the Red Lion who does the best Neil Young in the world.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

brentster said:


> There's this guy that plays live every night in Vail, Colorado at the Red Lion who does the best Neil Young in the world.


Too cool. I'd like to see him. Neil's awesome. There's a kid on Canadian Idol now, Earl Stevenson, who reminds me a lot of Neil. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eetOUl0CWPo


----------

